# Squeaky side



## mrbiggs (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey all,

I've got a straightforward brand name Rubik's cube I got at Wal-Mart, and one of the sides is getting to be very squeaky, even to the point where it's a bit harder to turn than the other sides. Is there a way I can fix this, or does this mean it's time for a new cube?

I've been looking to get a DIY for awhile now, but I put brand new tiles on this one like a month and a half ago and I don't want them to go to waste...


----------



## signaly (Apr 21, 2008)

Well really what you can do is turn the u layer 45 degrees and pop the edge peice out. Then (you can find this at home depot, hardware store, walmart etc.) you can just spray a litle crc silicone spray in it. Then put the edge peice back. you're probably going to have to work it in a little and let it dry by solving it a few times each day then it should work like a charm. Hope I helped somewhat =/


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

unless your averaging sub 35, then don't get a DIY, it will be fine.


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 22, 2008)

signaly said:


> Well really what you can do is turn the u layer 45 degrees and pop the edge peice out. Then (you can find this at home depot, hardware store, walmart etc.) you can just spray a litle crc silicone spray in it. Then put the edge peice back. you're probably going to have to work it in a little and let it dry by solving it a few times each day then it should work like a charm. Hope I helped somewhat =/



It's already lubed and broken in well.


I should add that it's actually the side that's got something wrong with it. In other words, when I take all the pieces apart, and I twist just the orange center square, it doesn't move as well as the others and makes a scraping/squeaking sound.



*LukeMayn* said:


> unless your averaging sub 35, then don't get a DIY, it will be fine.



I am, so I will. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bundat (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like the spring is misaligned.
With DIYs, this is easy to fix, you just pop the center cap, take out the screw, fix the spring, put it all back together, and you're done.

Sadly, store bought Rubik's cubes have rivets instead of screws, so (AFAIK) you can't do anything about it, sorry.
A DIY would be a good option right about now. ;p


----------

